
Outline – An Open Source Team Knowledgebase - slightknack
https://github.com/outline/outline
======
upofadown
Good old DokuWiki[1] has few dependencies (not even a database), is super easy
to set up without Docker and comes with a zillion useful plugins. Its wiki
markup format is supported both for import and export by pandoc.

Just saying...

[1] [https://www.dokuwiki.org/](https://www.dokuwiki.org/)

~~~
lovehashbrowns
The better thing about dokuwiki is that it's easy to maintain. The
documentation tells you all the data/Metadata directories you need to backup.
I messed my install somehow the other day and it was easier to backup those
data directories and start a clean install. And it's also easy to backup the
data to git since it's just text, and that's what I do.

------
pxtail
Mandatory Google or _shudders_ Slack account for registration without any
other option? Why?

------
ssddanbrown
If anyone is after a different approach, or alternative requirements, I've
been working on BookStack [1] for the last few years in my free time.

[1] [https://www.bookstackapp.com/](https://www.bookstackapp.com/)

------
curryst
The self-hosted requirements are pretty hefty.

Node.js >= 12 Postgres >=9.5 Redis >= 4 AWS S3 storage bucket for media and
other attachments Slack or Google developer application for authentication

Requiring Postgres and Redis for a documentation site seems overkill. Also not
a fan of requiring S3, an option to save the media to the local disk would be
nice. This seems somewhat over-engineered for a knowledgebase, especially when
some of the competition has no runtime requirements other than a webserver
(DokuWiki, statically generated Gatsby/Hugo sites). And I can still get Slack
notifications on edit from MR notifications.

------
lukasfischer
Outline looks clean and very similar to Notion. We use Notion in our company.
Wondering if Outline could be a cheaper alternative (and with an API).

------
inakarmacoma
I'd recommend giving "DynaList" a look as well. Use it daily.

